# The great aquarium mystery...



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey all, 
Yeah, I'm back - sorry I havent been on here in ages!!!!! Just been busy with alot of stuff...

Anyway, here's a story for ya - about my tank...

It all started about a week ago, when I did a w/c. The morning after, when I got up the water had turned white, and ALL the fish were up at the surface gasping for air, except for 2 dead ones laying on the bottom. I freaked, to say the least. I immediately started cleaning the tank - thinking at the time it was a bacteria bloom. I got all the fish I could catch out of the tank and into a little 5 gal with some fresh water so they could actually breathe. It was so bad that even my catfish had been gasping at the surface. The tank was full of gooey white strands - the plants were slimed, the glass had wierd 'hairy' stuff on it. What on earth was going on????

Meanwhile in the back of my mind I kept thinking that the water had a sickneningly sweet smell...kind of like yeast...

Then I discovered it. The co2 cannister behind my tank had somehow fallen over...the yeast/sugar water had been siphoned into the tank, and that's when the yeast went BOOM...

The next day I had to do another extreme water change, but this time I put a bunch of fungicidal fish medication in the tank. That must have helped because the next morning it was alot clearer.

All in all I lost only 3 fish - thank goodness. But I will miss my great big Boesmanni Rainbow...

My plants are still recovering from being 'slimed' but are doing much better.

Still having a hard time cleaning my filter, the sponges feel like they are filled with snot - they are NASTY to clean. Somehow can't get the goo out of them...

-----------------
SO the moral of this story is...
Everyone PLEASE secure your co2 cannister so it DOESNT get knocked over!!!!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Something like that happened to me....I used that crappy cheap "Jungle CO2 Fizz Factory" system and I put twice as many tablets in as I was supposed to. And yeah, I had the same results. Guess that's what happened...


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Or, use pressurized co2 and you won't have yeast in the tank.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

ewww


got ne pics?


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

no, i wasnt thinking of taking pics at the time lol


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

bad luck, your quick thinking probably saved a lot of those fish

well done

-olie


----------

